# frames einbauen?



## scary-kid (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo....
Ich habe mich so eben hier angemeldet.... und bräcuhte dringend Hilfe! hab seit längeren diese Seite entworfen (siehe Anhang). Aber leider hab ich damals nicht auf praktische Dinge des Webdesigns geachtet. Mich nervt es wenn ich auf der Seite etwas ändere und jedes mal alle Seiten hoch laden zu müssen.

Ich möchte gerne den mittleren Teil veränderbar haben also was Links (Navbar) Oben (Grafiken) und Rechts (Fotos) soll bleiben und in der Mitte soll ein Frame rein wo sich der Inhalt befindet...

Kann mir da jemand behilflich sein? Weil ich weiss wirklich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll... 

Vielen Dank schon im voraus

Mit freundlich Grüßen Michel!


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Michel,

willkommen im tutorials.de-Forum.

Ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen, daß in unserem Forum Regeln gelten, die wir alle bei der Registrierung anerkannt haben.

Eine dieser Regeln besagt, daß in den Beiträgen u.a. auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten ist.

Daher bitte ich dich, auf den "Ändern"-Button deines Beitrages zu klicken, und ihn nochmal zu überarbeiten, damit er der Netiquette Nr.15 entspricht.


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2006)

*back to topic*

Wenn dir keine serverseitige Scriptsprache, wie z.B. PHP, zur Verfügung steht, um die Inhalte des mittleren Seitenbereichs dynamisch in das Dokument zu laden, solltest du das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eingebettete Frames studieren.


----------

